# Original JL 10W6 repair?



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an old JL 10W6 that must have gotten dropped or something when I moved into my house. The cone is frozen up and won't move. At one point, I powered it up and what little sound came out was all muffled. Anyone know if that's something that can be repaired? Is it even worth it? If I could get it fixed, I'd consider making a fiberglass box in my trunk, but don't want to spend more than it's worth getting the thing fixed. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

It can be repaired. Most likely the magnet is out of allignment causing it to be locked up. A reputable local speaker shop that offers service should be able to fix it reasonably cheap.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

63flip said:


> It can be repaired. Most likely the magnet is out of allignment causing it to be locked up. A reputable local speaker shop that offers service should be able to fix it reasonably cheap.


Thanks. I'm not aware of such a shop that repairs speakers. Would I need to find someone that does general electronics repair?


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

I have the same woofers and used a company called Simply Speakers to do the repairs. Shipping costs were a bit much, but the service was excellent. 

Simply Speakers
2826 23rd Ave N
St. Petersburg, FL 33713
USA
800-511-3343

Just noticed you're in St. Louis, you might want to see if JML Audio can assist you. Josh Landau and his staff are excellent individuals.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

mrnix said:


> Thanks. I'm not aware of such a shop that repairs speakers. Would I need to find someone that does general electronics repair?



There should be a shop somewhere in the St Louis area. Try calling a local electronics shop (not big box store) that does repairs. If they don't do speakers I'm sure they could recommend someone locally. If not you could try contacting this shop. It's my local shop in Ft Wayne. This guys done tons of work for me over the years and I've never been unhappy. Shipping to Ft Wayne would definitely be cheaper than Florida. 

Speaker Workshop
1707 N Harrison st
Ft Wayne, IN 46808
260-426-8742
Speaker Repair | Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Why don't you just have Simply Speakers send the parts and do the work yourself.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

SPECTRUM SOUND

1389 Valli Ln

St Charles, MO, 63304

(314) 440-8187

Don't know where this is to you but they had good reviews. Do a Google search for repair s and you should be able to find something by you. Then you don't have to ship it anywhere.

Here's another one. http://bestsoundco.com/services


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

muzikmanwi said:


> Why don't you just have Simply Speakers send the parts and do the work yourself.



If the problem is a shifted motor locking the sub up it won't require any parts to repair it. I know the dust cap has to be removed but if done carefully it won't get damaged. I've had 2 subs that were locked up repaired b-4 and neither required having parts replaced. 

.....as far as DIY repair you might find a video on the web detailing how to do that type of repair. I guess it would be up to you.....


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> SPECTRUM SOUND
> 
> 1389 Valli Ln
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. I'll check it out.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

63flip said:


> If the problem is a shifted motor locking the sub up it won't require any parts to repair it. I know the dust cap has to be removed but if done carefully it won't get damaged. I've had 2 subs that were locked up repaired b-4 and neither required having parts replaced.
> 
> .....as far as DIY repair you might find a video on the web detailing how to do that type of repair. I guess it would be up to you.....


I'll look around and see what I can find, when I have a little more time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know what you ended up doing.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> Let us know what you ended up doing.


Will do. I appreciate the tips. Not sure how soon I'll get anything done though. I'm not really in a hurry, since there's no pressing need for the sub at this time.


----------

